# Treatment for mites vs lice



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

I believe my herd has some kind of skin parasite. I’m noticing these raised bumps of scab and Nibbler has one at the corner of his mouth. Very hard to get a picture of. 

so I’m wondering if there are different treatments for different external parasites like lice vs mites vs fleas. Or can I just pick a pour over? Also, are there any natural remedies folks have used?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1 cc per 20 lbs along the topline.
This stuff kills lice and mites.

Are they preggo if so, how far along?


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

toth boer said:


> Are they preggo if so, how far along?


Nope, not pregnant. Still have milk though we are no longer milking (tapered off over 2 mos. The 9mos old doelings are still nursing, though. Lol).

Mostly I want to know if it's important to decipher exactly which parasite before treatment the way it is with internal parasites.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lice you can see..pulling the hair back especially in thicker areas may reveal the little buggers. If you are seeing lots of nibble spots where she has scratched with her mouth..then i suspect lice. You can not see mites ...but they do leave behind crusty thick angry skin. Or if mild you may only see dry patches. I have not had success with pour ons to treat mites..only injectable ivomec worked at 1 cc per 40 pounds..on shot a week for 3 weeks. This will also kill lice. For lice i use Cylence. 1 cc per 25 pounds down the top line..booster in 3 weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ivomec can be injected SQ, but they may react to it, as it hurts. So be aware.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

I've used ivermectin injectable successfully but some will act like you've killed them with the shot.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

For mites I use axalic acid vapor-------?????
Oops that is for my honey bees. And I wear a respirator while I am doing an OA vape 
It's not for goats

I got bees on my mind(doh)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:heehee:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am with Pam on treating with the Ivermectin Pour On. We deal with mites off and on through the year, and that's what works for us. We dose very much like Pam mentioned above 1cc/20lbs, but I do add a little more just to make sure I don't under dose.
If they have mites on their legs and are around 6mo old or older, I do 1cc per 20lbs down the back, then draw up a little more and put a little bit under each dew claw. I retreat every 5-7 days for a total of 3 treatments.

For affected spots or legs along with the Ivermectin treatment I use Nu Stock and apply daily on really bad cases, and every other day for mild cases, then once I see improvement I back off to every 2-3 days until skin clears up and any missing hair starts to regrow. 

We used the Ivermectin Pour On just as I recommended above for lice and eradicated them.

I also recommend either spraying bedding with Permethrin spray, or using some kind of powder like Gordon's livestock & dairy to treat sleeping areas.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

I was going to use ivermectin, then realized my goat is pregnant so you guys pointed me to cylense...then at TS..and on backyard herd they recorded permethrin 10...so I got that because of the price..but then I read on backyardherd that it’s basically sprayed on the entire goat..so not done in cold weather...but other people said it’s great to use in cold down the ridge line...so much advice...good news...her FASHAMa score is great..beautiful pink inside of eyes..and she did great while I did it! So, since I have the permethrin..should I go down the ridge line...diluted of course.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ivermectin IS SAFE for pregnant does! IMO this is the best route to take. You can use the pour on so the injection doesn't burn, and stress them out. But you need to treat regularly for at least 3 treatments, and clean out and dust their sleeping area - I like the Gordon's livestock & Dairy dust. 

Permethrin is good stuff, but I've never had good luck getting it to combat mites - it works great on lice, but not mites. I definitely wouldn't use it as a pour on. Safest way to use Permethrin is to dilute in water and soak the entire body - which in cold weather you don't want to do that.

Read my post above about using Ivermectin and Nu stock. It's very safe and effective. Key is being consistent and don't slack in treatment. 

You can use the Permethrin to spray down the walls in your barn/their sleeping area, then save it for warmer weather. In warmer weather I mix Permethrin and Skin so soft in a spray bottle to use as a bug repellent, it's hard to find things that aren't ridiculously expensive for flies, but for the most part this gives them relief, and also helps deter lice/mites.
My kids show in the summer months, so the last thing I want is for them to bring home bugs. We used this same process to eradicate lice years ago and haven't had a single case since then.

If I know I've had an active mite issue, I start doing monthly preventative care sort of like with dogs/cats. I use the Pour on down the back every 4 weeks. It can help during bad times of the summer with flying insects as well. 

Trust me, I wouldn't recommend Ivermectin on pregnant does if it wasn't safe. The one I won't use is Cylence, but I also never had any luck with it in treating mites.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

HoosierShadow said:


> Ivermectin IS SAFE for pregnant does! IMO this is the best route to take. You can use the pour on so the injection doesn't burn, and stress them out. But you need to treat regularly for at least 3 treatments, and clean out and dust their sleeping area - I like the Gordon's livestock & Dairy dust.
> 
> Permethrin is good stuff, but I've never had good luck getting it to combat mites - it works great on lice, but not mites. I definitely wouldn't use it as a pour on. Safest way to use Permethrin is to dilute in water and soak the entire body - which in cold weather you don't want to do that.
> 
> ...


Geez..sooo any people said cylence....ok, how bad is the price for ivermectin.. I think I saw a locked up bottle at TS when I was looking for my $7 bottle of permethrin..the guy disgustingly said it was $100 as if I was too cheap...and I kind of am...lol


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ok, I just found a small bottle for $20...since I only have only with lice...now..I will do that, and keep the other for spraying the barn in summer?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Denise Troy said:


> Ok, I just found a small bottle for $20...since I only have only with lice...now..I will do that, and keep the other for spraying the barn in summer?
> 
> Which Ivomectin, the injectable or the topical solution? Post #2 has a picture of the topical (pour on) solution. The barn will also need to be cleaned to prevent re-infestation. Removal of all the bedding, sweeping the floors and such. Possibly the Permethrin can be used now to spray down the wooden walls and/or floor surfaces.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Ok..so I just went out, for curiosity sake..to see what lice looks like since I have no clue...I don’t have a milk stand and she’s not been raised by me so it’s not easy to get her still..but.. I didn’t really see anything...do I need a magnifying glass? The way I know/ think she has lice is because I put pictures of my goats on a health forum where a man had asked people to look at his..so I did too..Busty had nibble marks..she still does..therefore..lice. But, I’d still like to know what to look for on the body.. I googled it and saw what they look like..so, I know the insect...but, do they lay on top of skin...are they head up..do they burrow in, like a tick?


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

It's the topical..that you pour down the ridge line


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> 1 cc per 20 lbs along the topline.
> This stuff kills lice and mites.
> 
> Are they preggo if so, how far along?


She's due in Jan...but no clue what part...


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Its


Denise Troy said:


> It's the topical..that you pour down the ridge line


 the same bottle as in post #2


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Denise Troy said:


> Its
> 
> the same bottle as in post #2


That's what I use.

As for lice, look closely at the skin, and go through the hair. I want to say the ones we always dealt with looked reddish (it's been years now). Does she have hair loss? Maybe post pics here?
If she has hair loss where she is itching, but you don't see any bugs, then it could be mites, especially if her skin feels scabby. It's hard to know without seeing the goat and being able to put my hands on her. Usually if ours have mites, they start on the legs, and will feel crusty/scabby especially under the dew claw. 
If your not seeing anything at all, but she's just got itchy spots, could it be her winter coat coming in? I know our goats tend to itch more when they get their winter coats and it's more noticeable because their hair is thicker, so when they do scratch or itch, they leave a mark in their hair.

If it helps we have 13 goats, 6 pregnant (due in Jan), and we're going to be doing treatment/prevention with Ivermectin Pour On with the whole herd this weekend. We have 1 that has mites that we are treating. I usually give them a good look over when I trim feet, but have had some issues with my wrist/arm so my husband has been doing feet and doesn't check them over like I do, so... yep, gotta get her treated (breeding her in a few weeks).


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh..that sounds more like the coat coming in..she never bites her feet..no scabs or red marks..I’ll try for pictures tomorrow...but you dose them just to be safe...ok..I guess that sounds good. I’m a nervous wreck about her being pregnant..you can really tell now..she’s got funny big bumps poking out in weird parts..like a leg or something..lol..I’m sooo curious but a sonogram is out of the question..oh well.just wait and see!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep very well could be. Ours were randomly itchy, and now are more itchy. It does make you worry and stress more, even when they are fine.
It's definitely fun when pregnancy starts showing, and then you can see babies kick or feel them kicking/moving. We have 6 due towards the end of January, 5 in one day!


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi again..I got pictures of Busty..as best I could since she's not very tame and no goat stand..yet..lol. I saw no red..no scabs..nothing..I brushed her then..and she had areas of Matt's on her belly...wonder if that's the weird poking I saw?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The tangled hair is probably what you saw on her belly. Those pics it looks like her skin and hair are clean and healthy. I probably wouldn't worry too much. As for mites, they tend to attack legs, so that's where I would be watchful, starting under the dew claws and working up to the knees, especially on the backside of the leg. I haven't had a chance to get out and check everyone, they are usually out in the back of the place grazing/browsing. So I'm going to have to make it a point to pen everyone up so I can catch them individually and check them all over to make sure I'm not missing anything.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

All looks good to me as well.


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Oh wow you guys really saved me a lot of worrying..not to mention work! I’ve been trying to brush them and they hate it...I’m sure because they’ve never had it. When you brush your goats, do you go all the way down to get those Matt’s or just do the top of the coat to make them feel good and for shine, etc?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your welcome! It's super easy to worry! If your goats don't like being brushed, you don't have to brush them unless they have issues as you mentioned one has matts. If brushing doesn't help on it's own and the matts are stubborn, you might look into some cheap mane & tail horse detangler or something for dogs - just some sort of spray that might help.
We don't brush our goats unless they are shedding, have a hair issue or are being shown. Although, most of our does love being brushed, so if we come in the pen with a brush, they usually push each other away trying to get the brush all to themselves lol! I try to refrain from brushing them in the winter months, as I don't want to brush out their winter fluff which they will need in the colder months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## Denise Troy (Aug 31, 2019)

Thank goodness


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

In regards to the nibble marks - is it what Echo (right in picture) has? I noticed them turning around and nibbling, scratching during summer and used Ultra Boss on them - similar to what you all are saying, kills mites, lice and I think ticks - pour on topline. They don't have any scabs, hair loss, normal. It seemed to help - I did one dose and then redosed in a couple weeks or so, based on bottle directions. It seemed to help, but I'm assuming, like with us, they will have itches, right? So some nibble marks, if what Echo has in pictures is a nibble mark, is normal. Nothing on legs that I've seen.

Picture was taken 18 Oct 19.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, nibble marks.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Just to clarify, ultraboss is not for treating mites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is true. :up:


----------



## friesian49 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hmm..I was thinking earlier in the day yesterday that I should look at what you all had posted and maybe just buy that. I don't see any crawlies on the girls, but since I know what nibble marks are now, they likely have something. Thanks for clarifying!

Kelly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You can treat them before it gets out of hand.
Maybe they do have some, but so hard to say.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think winter coats, hay and dirt can make for itchy goats not always bugs so keep that in mind, and some goats are more itchy than others, especially when they get in those thick winter coats.

I took a video last week of our does that I wanted to share. I was observing to look for any issues. I saw a LOT of itching. Some of it IMO is probably random, but we opted to treat the whole herd, which we finally were able to do this afternoon.
When I checked most of them late last week, their skin looked good and clean under all that hair, and didn't feel any scabs on their legs around their hooves or under dew claws. Remember, thick winter coats can cause itching as I mentioned above. The red doe gets very itchy when she gets her thick winter fluff. The ones I was most concerned with were the ones itching their feet/legs. 1st one didn't feel much of anything. Then there is the one half way through the video who put her foot on the tree to itch it... that doe was born itchy (lol). OMG she drives me crazy. But right now she is the crazy one = pregnancy hormones, she doesn't want to be touched, so she's the only one I haven't checked legs/feet, although she did get her Ivermectin treatment today (was in a hurry to pick up my daughter so no time to investigate).






Anyway, sorry to write a book, but wanted to show what I look for, and if I see what I see in the video, it becomes a 'treat the whole herd' kind of thing. I normally do Ivermectin pour on every 4-6 weeks in the winter because we use hay bedding and that seems to be where the mites come from. But I haven't treated them since last spring, only randomly if I find an issue.


----------

